# Touch sense stops responding in games!



## Xeno Templar (Nov 29, 2011)

I just wanted to know why and, if found yet, is there a reason & fix for some games that are supposedly compatible w/ my phone (otherwise the market would say it's not compatible in place of the download button, right?) but within a few minutes of playing it stops responding to any & all touch on the screen, I have to press the Home button then lock the phone for a few seconds to get it sensing again, just to go into the Settings/Applications & uninstall the game (I pretty much give up on the game at that point & don't bother again) has there been any confirmed reasons & fixes for this, aside from my lock & uninstall?


----------



## Xenolance (Oct 12, 2011)

I have the same issue, especially in Real Racing 2, makes it completely unplayable unless I want to use the stupid Gyro which works like crap when riding the bus since it's constantly throwing me off the course in game.

Galaxy S 2 T-989 with Malice.


----------



## Xeno Templar (Nov 29, 2011)

I know how you feel, it sucks but I read in another post (about a day/2 after posting this) that the KGB kernel helps prevent this from happening, forgot what topic it was under, though, otherwise I'd let you know to check it out for yourself, maybe it can help you, too, I've already confirmed it for at least one app that used to do this to me before I tried it w/ this kernel, Sketcher 3D


----------

